# Noob needing irrigation recommendation



## Maritimer 99

Hello,

First of all, I've never had an irrigation system. In fact, where I live no one has irrigation except bigger golf courses. I don't have much knowledge on them.

I'm on a well, it's about 300' deep. I checked my gpm on an outside spigot on the opposite side of the house of my main and pressure tank, the line that the spigot is on is a 1/2" pex pipe. I calculated it at 5gpm. I haven't checked psi but I'm guessing it's around 50 psi. I don't know if there's anything limiting my gpm, like if they installed a reduced pump or anything. The main line coming in from the well is 1" poly. It the goes to the pressure tank. From there is it a 3/4" pipe that runs to a clack iron filter. Then runs to a whole house cartridge filter. I believe both of the filters are dropping my gpm and possibly my psi.

I'm thinking about taping into my water line as soon as it comes off the pressure tank. I would put a 3/4 or 1" line, and run it to the outside of the house right at the source to a spigot. The line would be maybe 5'. From there I'm going to attach one of the following kits to the spigot.

Orbit 50022 In-Ground Blu-Lock Tubing System and B-Hyve Smart Hose Faucet Timer with Wi-Fi Hub Sprinkler Kit, Blue, Black

Rain Bird 32ETI Easy to Install In-Ground Automatic Sprinkler System Kit

I plan on running 4 heads on my front lawn for now, with the .75 nozzles and I should be able to get .5-.7 inches of water down per hour. I eventually would like to add more zones. I can put extra piping and run 3/4" to my zone and then from there use the 1/2 the kits include.

I would also be running this system when nothing else in the house is using water.

I would appreciate anyone with any knowledge chiming in and letting me know what they think.


----------



## zeroibis

The filters will reduce your PSI and thus your GPM. Those filters also are what stops crap from getting in your system and clogging your valves and heads.

Test how your system works currently with a single sprinkler attached. My friend got a house on a well and found out after he seeded his yard that he could not run a simple sprinkler for more than 10min before he had total pressure loss. He found that using a larger diameter hose helped as you would expect due to the reduced restriction but even then he could only water for about 15min. Turned out he had a bad well pump and after replacing that and his filters he has great pressure and can easily power multiple hose end sprinklers with no time restriction.


----------

